# Qashqai heated windscreen not working



## billwin (Nov 19, 2021)

Bought a 2016 Qashqai 1.6 diesel two years ago and at first winter discovered frost on the left half of the screen cleared with the electrical heated w/screen but the right half remained frozen. I read the windscreen heater elements are powered via two 40A fuses under the LHS headlamp, behind the bumper. Can anyone confirm please? And, if so, is it a relatively straightforward process to gain access to the fuses?


----------

